# Kelp



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you use it? What do you think of it? 

Jeffers now carries THORVIN Organic Kelp...thinking about getting some, but would like to know if any of you guys use it and do you like it. I've heard good things...but just curious.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

It works VERY WELL!!

I love it! And everyone around here seems to be using it, even the bigger breeder!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

What are the benefits of Kelp?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Its just like Minerals pretty much! Shiny coats, helps them grow, healthier and stronger immunities, stuff like that!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've always wanted to try it, but I haven't found a dealer anywhere around here...but just saw that Jeffers is now carrying it...for a decent price so I may just have to get some. Thanks for the input Laura! :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

It wont hurt to try! I started it because all the big breeders here are using it with great sucess so im really happy I did! PLEASE let me know how it turns out!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I have only found it at the health food store in our town. It's granular. One pound cost me $9.00. I only give it to one of my does because she's in rough shape (whole nother story) and she only gets a spoon full a day. She loves it!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I give mine free choice, which is fine, they can have as much as they want! Just like minerals! But ya at first it was pretty darn expensive, now that Jeffers has it I can afford it more!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, i'll probably order some by the end of the month and bring this post back up later on after i've used it for awhile to let you guys know how it goes. 

If anyone else has any input please feel free to continue posting.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I want to see some before and after pics! do it!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My feed store ordered it for me - $55 for a 50# bag. It's from Acadian Seaplants ltd. My goats love it, but I've never done a scientific experiment to see if it actually improves their condition. I know it's packed with mineral in natural form.


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

I also give it free choice. I had it out for my cows because it's a great supplement for my Guernsey cow, but my goats like it too and also enjoy it. They don't go through it too fast, which is good since it's expensive. :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Too funny... I just ordered some from Jeffers yesterday! We'll see if it works. I need to throw everything I can at my injured doe to get her back into condition. I'll have to take before and after pictures...though her before pictures are terrifying so hopefully she will be back to her beautiful self again soon!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

what do you think about kelp for wethers? is there anywhere that one could get the analysis for it?


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I hope you don't mind a newbie getting in on this discussion, but when I saw "kelp", I couldn't resist.  

I give kelp to our dogs (1 tsp. w/food daily), chickens, pigs, cows, & goats. The goats get it free-choice. I use the 2-bay mineral feeders & put regular goat mineral in one side & kelp in the other. They seem to know when they need it. 
My Nubian doe recently kidded & she usually eats just a little of the kelp now and then, but the day after kidding, she gobbled up quite a pile. I figure that they know what they need better than we do, and this seems to offer them something that they aren't getting with the hay/grain/minerals. 

In regards to the vitamin/mineral/protein in kelp, it's too much to list. The website that I'm including below has an extensive analysis of the breakdown:

The company, North American Kelp ~ noamkelp.com offers kelp harvested in Maine. The cost seems pricey at first, due to the shipping, but once you use it, and realize how far a bag goes, it's really not so much. The 50# bag is a much better deal than the 25# pail. If you check it out, click on SeaLife Animal Feed (they offer other kelp products also). 

Ironically, I was searching for kelp, until a friend (who lives on the other side of the state), told me about North American Kelp. I've watched the boats come in 2 miles away from where I live with the freshly harvested seaweed! I always wondered what they were doing with the stuff!!! They take it about 20 miles from here & process it. I'm such a dunce sometimes. :sigh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I just wanted to bring this back up. I've been using this kelp for a couple months now...I mix it in with the minerals. They love it and are looking good so i'm going to continue buying it. Oh...and Jeffers is having a buy two get one free sale going on. :thumb:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I love giving kelp to my animals! It has every mineral (including trace minerals) known to man, and it perfect ratios to each other. It boosts immunity, increases milk about 25%, strengthens eyes, nervous system, bones, liver/kidneys, and improves hair; giving them a lovely sheen. I buy it for $1. 50 per lb. at my local feed store, and it's nice stuff. Thorvin is the best though; someday I would like to start buying from them instead.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Kelp as another benefit that is worth thinking about. With the nuclear accidents lately and the finding of radiation in milk in CA and other places on the west coast. Now I'm hearing of problems with plants in the midwest.
Kelp keeps the thyroid gland of your animal full of natural iodide. This leaves little room for them to soak up excess radiation and helps prevent this substance from contaminating your milk or causing thyroid cancer in your animal.


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

KW Farms said:


> Do you use it? What do you think of it?
> 
> Jeffers now carries THORVIN Organic Kelp...thinking about getting some, but would like to know if any of you guys use it and do you like it. I've heard good things...but just curious.


I do not use kelp or any other supplements on a regular basis. My expectation (and an aspect of my breeding program) is generally they should do well on good quality feed and minerals along with good husbandry/management practices.

Though if I had an animal who was recovering from illness or injury, I would not hesitate to use it if I thought it would help (and sounds like it might!)

I also want to emphasize that while I might not use supplements as part of my usual feeding plan, I certainly respect those who do choose to use them!


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have used Kelp in my animals for 10 years. My first experience was when I had 5 cows (well, 1 cow and 4 steers) come down with Pink Eye. Took them to the vet and he gave them that awful shot in the eye and soemthing else. After one week, 1 steer got pink eye again. I took him to the vet and he did the shot thing again. Then told me if the steer got pink eye again, he would just have to go blind. A friend told me about Kelp and I bought some and gave it to them free choice. Within about 4 days, his pink eye was clear. I continued to give them kelp and did not ever have anymore problems. Also gave kelp to horses who cribbed and it stopped it. Was giving it to my goats, I was milking about 1 gallon a day from one goat. I ran out of Kelp and her milk production dropped to 3/4 gallon... I thought why would her milk drop?.... about a week later we got more kelp and her milk production went back up to 1 gallon. I give kelp instead of grain, as grain changes the omegas in the milk from good to bad, making the milk bad for you. Its also good for anemia in goats, as it is a natural source of minerals and not man made stuff. My goats get about a handful a day of kelp. I do have one goat who wont eat it. I also get my kelp from http://www.noamkelp.com/ I am in Idaho, so shipping is more than the kelp, the more kelp you get the cheaper the shipping. I usually order 10 bags at one time. 50 lbs of kelp is like 33.00


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^Oh that's a good idea to give the goats kelp instead of grain.... Three of my milkers were bred and raised to be grass-fed milkers, but I've been giving them a small bit of grain (1 lb. max. per day) to keep them busy on the stand. I might try that tonight.



> I do not use kelp or any other supplements on a regular basis. My expectation (and an aspect of my breeding program) is generally they should do well on good quality feed and minerals along with good husbandry/management practices.
> 
> Though if I had an animal who was recovering from illness or injury, I would not hesitate to use it if I thought it would help (and sounds like it might!)
> 
> I also want to emphasize that while I might not use supplements as part of my usual feeding plan, I certainly respect those who do choose to use them!


Not trying to pick a fight at all here! I just wanted to mention that to me, kelp isn't a supplement; I don't like to use supplements on my animals. I use the kelp as their minerals. I don't buy bagged minerals, or mineral blocks. Nothin'. They just get kelp.  But everyone has their own methods and opinions, and that's perfectly fine! What a boring world this would be, if everyone did the same thing!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks all for your input! :thumb: I'm going to start using it regularly as I think it's good as an added bonus for good health. :thumb: That's really awesome to hear about improved milk production on it too!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Where can you buy kelp?


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Funny.............I have been seriously contemplating trying it too! If I did half the stuff I do for my goats for myself, I'd be healthy as a goat!!! :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Logan...I've been getting it from www.jefferslivestock.com :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I had seen it there but was hoping to find somewhere it isn't an extra $15 shipping freight charge.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I just bought some from the link that was provided above http://www.noamkelp.com/

25lbs with shipping is like 55.00

I decided on the smaller amount to start off with and will buy more in bulk once I figure out where to put it (have no room as it is) and if my goats eat it.

The guy on the phone said to feed at 2% of their daily ration instead of free choice since goats LOVE kelp and will go through it so fast especially if they havent had it before. My plan is to feed it just with their grain. I may mix it in with their minerals over the winter when they are not lactating so I dont feed grain.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Did you just order the kelp powder Stacey? I might just get a couple of those 25 lb boxes.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Stacey! Somehow I missed that link. I am going to order from them! :thumb:


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

Goat Song said:


> ^Oh that's a good idea to give the goats kelp instead of grain.... Three of my milkers were bred and raised to be grass-fed milkers, but I've been giving them a small bit of grain (1 lb. max. per day) to keep them busy on the stand. I might try that tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :grouphug: Absolutely!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

KW Farms said:


> Did you just order the kelp powder Stacey? I might just get a couple of those 25 lb boxes.


yes I believe I got the powder. The guy said it should be here by Friday. But I live in NJ so that could help with making it arrive so quickly (oh I ordered it online Monday night and they have to call you to get your payment method and then he called on Tuesday).


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Is kelp meal the same as the kelp powder??


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Yes and no. It still has most of the same qualities (many feel that once it has been powdered, the benefits diminish), but it is exactly what they call it: powder. It's very fine, like all purpose flour. I've never been able to get my goats to eat it straight, so I would be interested in hearing if others have been! Kelp meal is has been ground very coarsely, and looks/feels very similar to sand. For some reason, my goats like the meal over the powder. Which is fine, since it's cheaper to buy the meal....


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Goat Song.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I would love to try kelp. It sounds very nice!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I ordered mine! :dance: They said it will ship tomorrow. What service!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh good! When you guys get that powder kelp can you come back here and post about it...how your goaties like it?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

sure thing!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Got the kelp last week. My goats love it! 

I wonder if they can have too much or if it is like the minerals and they will only eat what they need? I only gave them a small amount in a pan a few times to watch who ate it and how much. 

I did also notice that in the quarantine pen the girls didn't eat it and it got wet and swelled up a bit. Now they wont touch the stuff that got wet. 

Hope to hear what others think of it so far.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

They will go ballistic over it for a few days, and will eat an incredible amount. After that, they pretty much just eat what they need when they feel they need it. I give it free choice, or else they will just continuously over eat it. :roll:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! I guess I will need to find a dry location for it.


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

We use kelp in the garden so you may be able to find it at a organic gardening store or a bulk soil place as it is sometimes mixed into soil mixes. We do also give it to the goats and chickens and ducks. The goats REALLY like it so I had to stop giving it free choice as it was getting expensive. Now I put no more than 2 cups a day in the mineral feeder for them and each section has 3-6 goats......most days they eat is ALL.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the update Logan! :thumb: I just ordered 50 lbs of it. I'll probably mix it in with the minerals real good...maybe that will encourage more mineral intake.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when I first started giving it no one touched it. But then word got around and they are eating it. Not sure if its just one or two or if everyone is eating it or not. 

So far Im putting it out separate to see if its being eaten


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So you're just free choicing it Stacey? I just ordered a few new mineral feeders so I guess I could put the mineral and kelp next to each other and see how that goes and then eventually mix it together.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup its out free choice


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I've been using Thorvin Kelp for a while now -- about 9 months or so. I got mine from Hoegger's and paid about 23.00 for 10 lbs. I got 2 bags of the 10 lbs and paid 6.50 for shipping for both bags. Not bad for shipping prices! I have been using the kelp as an added supplement. I mix it in equal ratio to their minerals (golden blend), and then add a splash of baking soda to the mix. Almost 2 cups worth of the mixture gets eaten by 5 goats over the course of a day. I've noticed they seem to take a bit less in the winter months than summer, but we've been in such a heat wave, I guess they really need those minerals more right now...

It never occured to me to totally replace their grain with the kelp -- I love that idea! ( onder: -- may need to experiment with this one!)


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Glad to see some 'kelp enthusiasts' out there! Bio-Ag(http://www.bio-ag.com/) also carries Kelp...the goats/cows/pigs and even some of my rabbits absolutely LOVE it!
I mix it half/half with Salt.


----------

